
Be Cautious with the Precautionary Principle: Evidence from Fukushima Accident [pdf] - Reedx
http://ftp.iza.org/dp12687.pdf
======
Reedx
"After the accident, all nuclear power stations ceased operation and nuclear
power was replaced by fossil fuels, causing an exogenous increase in
electricity prices. This increase led to a reduction in energy consumption,
which caused an increase in mortality during very cold temperatures. We
estimate that the increase in mortality from higher electricity prices
outnumbers the mortality from the accident itself, _suggesting the decision to
cease nuclear production has contributed to more deaths than the accident
itself_."

